
You appear to be advocating a new IDE. Here's why it will not succeed - munificent
https://gist.github.com/munificent/9749671
======
habosa
Yeah! People should never try to build new things that fit their
needs/philosophy. I'll stick with Eclipse 1.0 thankyouverymuch.

Or not. Discouraging people who build or discuss interesting things without
actually offering a better solution is petty and a waste of everyone's time.
if someone thinks that building a new IDE where you type upside-down that only
supports Arc, good for them. One of those people might come up with Visual
Studio or intelliJ, and then save tons of people countless hours.

~~~
aaron695
> Yeah! People should never try to build new things that fit their
> needs/philosophy.

Correct. Certainly in the software world.

Software for young white males is done to death. And although this article is
pure humour it makes an important point.

As if the IDE is going to be fixable on a whim. It's used and thought about by
every person who writes software most days, as if there are any magic bullets
left to implement.

And if you get put off by a humours article which you don't get the points on,
you're doomed to failure anyway.

Go off and try something different. If people can't think of reasons why you
shouldn't do it, then there's a chance it's a good idea that might have some
lowing hanging fruit on it.

~~~
chazu
To quote ESR, "Every good work of software starts by scratching a developer's
personal itch." For me that truism underlies the passion that gets all good
hackers into designing and implementing software. It's the very linchpin of
what makes a good software engineer. Someone who's driven to build something,
even if its yet-another X. It's "the bug" that I expect to see in any half-
decent job candidate for an entry-level position.

Dismissing that seems, to me, tantamount to taking all the fun out of
programming.

That being said, I do find atom kind of silly.

------
ZenoArrow
I understand the frustration of the author of this list, but do still believe
there's room for improvement in the field of IDEs. Light Table is the most
promising new IDE that I know of, do think it has a decent chance of bringing
benefits to coding, partly because it seems to focus on the one important area
that I still feel lacks any real polish in many current IDEs, which is in
debugging.

~~~
gkoberger
I got the impression that the author wasn't frustrated, but rather mocking the
common responses new IDEs like Light Table or Atom inevitably get.

EDIT: To reiterate what leoc posted below, the format this is presented in is
a well-used "meme" in the tech world.

~~~
ZenoArrow
Perhaps, but there are plenty of barely original or language-specific IDEs out
there, so it's fairly possible the author was being direct.

~~~
leoc
I think the humour of the original spam-solution form
[https://craphound.com/spamsolutions.txt](https://craphound.com/spamsolutions.txt)
was always meant to be double-edged, and it was usually taken as such.

------
gojomo
You think you're being clever with your checklist dismissiveness. But your
smug cynicism actually makes you one of history's greatest monsters,
because...

...

------
_prometheus
Versions of this have always applied to creating editors -- or for that
matter, any new {language, system, product}. And yet, new ones are created all
the time, some even become widely successful. Your finality is drastically
overstated, and fundamentally negative in value.

~~~
lotsofmangos
You know, I get the feeling that you are just not taking this seriously
enough.

------
pearjuice
Atom could have been Github his expansion. Its final monopoly settlement. A
web based IDE so modernly written it would only work on Chromium nightly (for
few months). A business model in which your IDE is in the cloud backed by
Github. One private repository for free, public unlimited and after that maybe
$0.99 per private repository/IDE-project or something. Synced all across the
cloud, responsive, adaptive, buzzwords alike.

You log in to atom.io and boom there is your IDE. Partner with Google for
Chrome OS. But no, instead we get some poorly optimized, hacky IDE with half
of a Sublime Text look-and-feel. In Javascript. On the desktop.

This could have been it. They had all the ingredients. Too bad. Maybe in the
future.

~~~
shadowmint
nope.

See, web ides have two fundamental fails that no one has figured out yet.

1) your browser context is not isolated; you have _other tabs_ that kill
performance, you have browsers you need to restart periodically (dns cache),
or die because of dev javascripty things (eg webgl).

Restarting your ide all day? yeah, no.

2) no access to local files without a stupid plugin.

enough said.

There are some not terrible run-your-own-local web ides, but how is that any
better than a fat client?

Its not a wasted chance; its that what you want currently _cant exist_ in a
form that isnt _worse_ than the current solution.

~~~
gbog
3) not using the terminal, which is the best way to have a shell nearby, and
the shell with its extensible toolset is necessary for any serious coding
task.

------
jmhamel
Hi! Perhaps the people of HN can offer some advice:

I’ve happily been using Emacs for about a year now, with loads of
customizations from where I worked. Now that I no longer work there, the
customizations don’t really make sense for my own projects. I started from
scratch today, and now I totally hate emacs! I want to just start coding, and
not spend a whole day setting up my IDE. Do you have any suggestions for other
IDEs/reasons for me stick it out with Emacs? (I’m on a mac, doing mostly rails
and node development btw)

~~~
gkoberger
You're looking for Sublime 2:

[http://www.sublimetext.com/](http://www.sublimetext.com/)

(Note: I personally use vim, so I'm not plugging Sublime based on any bias.)

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
Actually, Sublime Text 3 [0] (although in Beta) is quite stable and already
has massive support within the community. I was lucky enough to get started
with ST in my early days (not too long ago, tbh) and I haven't felt the need
for a full-fledged IDE yet and I whole-heartedly recommend it for someone
looking to move from (IMHO) bulky IDEs like Eclipse to a more minimalistic
editor.

ST3 + SublimeIntel + SublimeLinter and suddenly, I feel like a keyboard ninja.
Believe me, for a newbie, that is a massive boost of confidence! :D

[0]: [http://www.sublimetext.com/3](http://www.sublimetext.com/3)

~~~
AsmMAn
Do this support C++11? there's already some days I'm looking a new IDE/text
editor with real C++11 support to I switch to. Also, I can change the theme
too, right? this black isn't very good to my eyes.

~~~
plorkyeran
It's just a text editor, so there isn't much to support.

~~~
AsmMAn
So there's no any text editor with C++11?

------
malkia
Add to this list - good window docking system, and by good I mean Visual
Studio, because what's built-in Qt is not enough, and while QT Creator is
great, and it's very well suited for laptop use, I can't use all my monitors
at work as much as I want to.

------
codeka
Is this in response to anything in particular?

~~~
acchow
[http://colinm.org/language_checklist.html](http://colinm.org/language_checklist.html)

~~~
danielweber
Was the "your new anti-spam system sucks" checklist based off of this, or the
reverse?

~~~
krzysz00
The reverse, I think.

------
cheepin
[ ] No one really believes that your IDE is faster than: [ ] Eclipse [ ] You
have reinvented Eclipse but worse

I doubt it

~~~
romanovcode
I don't think there is an IDE slower than Eclipse.

Even NetBeans is faster.

~~~
PopsiclePete
You haven't had the pleasure of using VS 2012/2013 with Resharper, I see. My
cursor lag while I type. Occasionally the entire IDE sputters to a halt,
becoming unresponsive for seconds at a time, because Resharper decided to
perform some static analysis on a 200-line Javascript file. On an 8-core,
32-GB RAM machine with an SSD.

Let that sink in for a second.

Yeah.

~~~
mehrdada
That's exactly the experience I had with Resharper when I installed it (and
subsequently removed it for good after a few days) years ago when I still
wrote C# code. I never understood the "Resharper is essential" attitude. Plain
Visual Studio was just fine.

~~~
voltagex_
VS2012 and 2013 have caught up to Resharper's features. I still use
Resharper's refactoring and Alt-enter shortcuts though.

------
shadowmint
amusing.

I particularly liked 'no one believes your new IDE is any faster than any of
the other successful new IDEs other people have made'.

